# Versteckte Paris Hilton Koks in ihrer Vagina?



## Mandalorianer (7 Sep. 2010)

*Versteckte Paris Hilton Koks in ihrer Vagina?​*

Die Drogengerüchte um Paris Hilton (29) nimmt immer skurrilere Ausmaße an. Bekannt ist ja mittlerweile, dass Paris am vergangenen Wochenende in Las Vegas wegen Kokainbesitzes festgenommen wurde. Mittlerweile wurde auch Anklage gegen die Hotelerbin erhoben. Nun heißt es laut Showbizspy, die Party-Blondine hätte das Koks kurzer Hand in ihrer Vagina versteckt! 

Paris soll die Polizisten nach ihrer Festnahme angeblich als allererstes gebeten haben, das Bad benutzen zu dürfen. Diesen Moment soll sie dann genutzt haben, um das Koks verschwinden zu lassen und somit einer eventuellen Haftstrafe zu entgehen. Gar nicht so dumm Paris, nur leider dürfte dieses schlüpfrige Drogenversteck der Polizei schon bekannt sein.

Insgesamt ist es fraglich, ob man der Quelle Glauben schenken darf, schließlich klingt die ganze Nummer nach einer ziemlich eiskalten und abgezockten Aktion - und mal ehrlich, wer würde der Hotelerbin zutrauen, dass sie wirklich so schnell reagiert? Man darf gespannt sein, was Paris Hiltons Drogenskandal zukünftig noch für neue, interessante Wendungen für uns in petto haben wird. 

*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Q (7 Sep. 2010)

vielleicht hat sie auf einen fähigen Drogenspürhund gehofft  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (7 Sep. 2010)

Paris ist doch zu doof um so schnell zu reagieren


----------



## solefun (7 Sep. 2010)

Na hoffentlich wars eingepackt - das wirkt ja durch die Schleimhäute...Aber noch aufgedrehter kann sie ja kaum werden.


----------



## Spezi30 (7 Sep. 2010)

die alte ist soo bräsig....ich glaube, gegen die ist selbst der dümmste Mensch ein Genie :thumbup:


----------



## krawutz (8 Sep. 2010)

Paris braucht keine Vagina (sie hat ja schließlich einen Mund) - also hat sie sich ihre zum Kokscontainer umbasteln lassen.


----------



## BlueLynne (8 Sep. 2010)

Q schrieb:


> vielleicht hat sie auf einen fähigen Drogenspürhund gehofft  :thx:



damit der mal schnüffeln oder schniefen kann


----------



## JayP (9 Sep. 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht ob Paris Hiltons Vagina das beste Versteck für Koks ist, 

zumal Miss Hilton diese ja noch öfter in die Kamera hält als Ihr selten 

intelligentes Gesicht.

Also mein Tipp an die Päris: Einfach loch in Kopf bohren, da kann nicht viel kaputt gehen und anschließend das Kokain einfach als Hohlraumversiegelung nutzen.

Aber wir liegen bestimmt alle falsch, das war kein Koks sondern Kaugummi, würde auch verhütungstechnisch dann mehr Sinn ergeben oder so:crazy:


----------



## gielde (11 Jan. 2015)

Skandal, aber warum denn!


----------

